# cangrejo (maquinaria)



## Sidjanga

Hola:
 
¿Alguien me puede dar una pista acerca de qué es o podría ser un cangrejo y cómo se dice esto en inglés en este contexto?
 
“Probar la dirección del cangrejo”   Es una lista de chequeo con cosas que hay que ir comprobando antes de poner en marcha algo parecido a esta máquina. 
 
Agradezco cualquier sugerencia.
 
Gracias


----------



## Ana_Fi

¿Puede ser una pala mecánica o algo con forma de pinza?


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias Ana, pero la verdad que no tengo ni la menor idea de qué podría ser. 
Ni siquiera a los compañeros españoles de al lado les dice nada en absoluto. ;-)
Debe de ser un término muy especial / jerga de unos pocos.
Ya veremos si hay más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## frida-nc

No sé en qué sentido lo usan, pero el movimiento de un cangrejo (a crab) es en una dirección oblicua:
*crabwise.*
1.  Sideways.
2. In a furtive or circumspect manner; indirectly. 
-----------------------
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Eneldo

My dictionary says that “*cangreja*” means a “*gaff*”.
A “*gaff*” is a nautical term for “a spar attached to the mast and used to extend the upper edge of a fore-and-aft sail.”

See: http://www.mgar.net/mar/velas.htm

*Viel Glück*.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,

a very good morning and thanks a lot to the two of you!

Yes, I think "gaff" comes at least very close, it sounds good and makes sense, to me anyway, although we´re not exactly dealing with a ship here. ;-)

Or maybe a weird mixture of the two terms...

For all I understand, "dirección" aquí se refiere a "steering".

Cheers


----------



## lforestier

Is cangrejo a hydralic pump?


----------



## Sidjanga

No, pero es una pieza / un mequanismo de una bomba hidráulica (de hormigón).


----------



## Eneldo

According to the AMERICAN HERITAGE SPANISH DICTIONARY, “cangrejo” also means “caulking bit”.
 
/


----------



## jónico

Six years after the original post, but seeing as how there's no definitive solution yet... 
I've also got "cangrejo" in a table I'm translating on Occupational Health and Safety. The header is "MODO DE TRANSPORTE" and the items listed are:
1. transporte a brazo
2. carretones de mano de dos ruedas
3. vehículos de dos ruedas (carretones, *cangrejos*, etc.)
So it's clearly some kind of vehicle for moving a payload...


----------



## Sethi I

Hallo:
In petroleum industry _cangrejo _is *casing spear, *in mining industry means *grab or grapple, *which is the same as _gancho_ or _arpeo.
_See you


----------

